# Tabellennamen auslesen



## lascane (23. Jun 2004)

hallo,

bin noch neu hier, hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

ich möchte mir aus einer datenbankverbindung (access) über jdbcdbc:
die enthaltenen tabellen wiedergeben lassen. doch wie geht das? 

ich weiss, dass ich das DatabaseMetaData objekt brauche. und dann?

ich hab viele diskussionen hier gelesen, aber ich versteh die meisten nicht, weil immer von catalogs gesprochen wird. was sind denn catalogs überhaupt? ok, das waren jetzt 2 fragen . 

danke im voraus


----------



## nollario (23. Jun 2004)

mit catalog bzw schema meint man, dass es innerhalb eines datenbank systems mehrere datenbanken geben kann... und du bekommst nur die tabellen eines schemas pro aufruf an database meta data.... (deswegen wird das schema auch als parameter mitgegeben)


----------



## ZeusOfCrete (30. Jun 2004)

Hallo lascane,

alles zu Deiner Frage findest Du unter:

    - http://www.galileocomputing.de

        - <openbook>

            - Java ist auch eine Insel

                - Kapitel 20.13.1 / 20.13.2 Informationen über die Datenbank


Das Buch steht auch zum Download bereit.

Viele Grüße

Zeus


----------

